# Wine Bottles



## watisgoood (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and new to making wine from juice. 

Question about bottling, is it possible to bottle using store bought wine bottles?

Thanks,
-J


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome!


Sure!
But, dont use screw tops


----------



## robie (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Yes you can. I have my friends save their wine bottles for me. I have acquired hundreds of bottles over a short time.

Like Tom said, don't try to use the screw top bottles. Unfortunately, lots more wine is coming in screw tops.


----------



## Flem (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure can. Make sure they are cleaned and sanitized!


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 11, 2011)

*Why the gripe about screw tops?*

I use nothing but screw tops now as I find corking a bother! I find they are perfectly adequate. I do use rather larger than normal bottles and to finish a whole bottle would be a challenge.  Cheers,  Tony. 

Lurve those smilies !


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 12, 2011)

The key to using "recycled bottles" is to clean them right away. If you let the last dribbles of wine go sour in the bottle and mold sets in and everything dries up crusty, it isn't worth the trouble. If you rinse the bottles well after you empty them and then let them drip dry, they can be cleaned and sanitized for your next batch. Search through the forums and you'll find all kinds of advice on removing labels.


----------



## watisgoood (Nov 14, 2011)

robie said:


> Welcome to the forum. Yes you can. I have my friends save their wine bottles for me. I have acquired hundreds of bottles over a short time.
> 
> Like Tom said, don't try to use the screw top bottles. Unfortunately, lots more wine is coming in screw tops.



Anyone happen to know the size of corks for these bottles?

Thanks!


----------



## jtstar (Nov 14, 2011)

I use a No. 9 X 1 3/4 cork


----------



## Flem (Nov 14, 2011)

I also use a #9 X 1 3/4 although a #9 X 1 1/2 will work too. Good Luck!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

Kleftiwallah said:


> I use nothing but screw tops now as I find corking a bother! I find they are perfectly adequate. I do use rather larger than normal bottles and to finish a whole bottle would be a challenge.  Cheers,  Tony.
> 
> Lurve those smilies !



They are talking about corking a screwtop bottle. These bottles are thinner and you are taking a chance of cracking the bottle when placing the cork.


----------



## watisgoood (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie said:


> They are talking about corking a screwtop bottle. These bottles are thinner and you are taking a chance of cracking the bottle when placing the cork.



Why would you want to use screw bottles? Also, so for regular store bought wine that was corked I use the following corks?

9 X 1 3/4 cork

Thanks! I just want to confirm before I order. Also, does anyone have any sites for buying?


----------



## Flem (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish I could. You're probably better off buying locally. You'll have the tax, but you'll avoid the shipping charge.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2011)

watisgoood said:


> Why would you want to use screw bottles? Also, so for regular store bought wine that was corked I use the following corks?
> 
> 9 X 1 3/4 cork
> 
> Thanks! I just want to confirm before I order. Also, does anyone have any sites for buying?



here is one of our sponsors

For corks,


http://www.finevinewines.com/XProductSearchResults.asp?MM_Product=corks


----------



## watisgoood (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Tom


----------



## watisgoood (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you think of these corks??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINE-CORKS-...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7c44589

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-Aggl...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aafdfe38


Tom said:


> here is one of our sponsors
> 
> For corks,
> 
> ...


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 25, 2011)

watisgoood said:


> What do you think of these corks??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINE-CORKS-...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7c44589
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-Aggl...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aafdfe38



They are a very good price!


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 25, 2011)

Used bottles like everyone said are ok, but look out for those new thinner bottles that may not be strong enough for a hand corker. Oh like they said stay away from screw tops. Sometimes local wineries will sell used bottle for around six bucks.


----------



## Troezen (Jan 3, 2012)

wvbrewer said:


> Used bottles like everyone said are ok, but look out for those new thinner bottles that may not be strong enough for a hand corker. Oh like they said stay away from screw tops. Sometimes local wineries will sell used bottle for around six bucks.



Six bucks? I hope that's a dozen! Hell I could buy a ton of 2 buck chuck for that price :0


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah it was 6 for used and 12 for new the last time we went there. That was Adams County Winery in Gettysburg Pa. Just check around your area. Those that have free tastings will have a lot of bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

wvbrewer said:


> Yeah it was 6 for used and 12 for new the last time we went there. That was Adams County Winery in Gettysburg Pa. Just check around your area. Those that have free tastings will have a lot of bottles.



Do these bottles still have labels on them?


----------

